# The funny things they do.............



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I see an interesting bit of behaviour from my three dogs when I have them all together. When playing (read, belting each other up  ) whichever dog is the odd one out, as in not directly involved in the wrestle, will start to hump whichever dog is being the more submissive of the two wrestling.

So it goes like this and it's hilarious to watch....I must video it for you next I see it.......

Astro and Ozkar will be wrestling, Astro will be dominating Ozkar in the wrestle (It appears to be a mutual decision on who plays what role and they switch roles often) next you know, Zsa Zsa will mount Ozkar and start to hump him . Of course, this then spikes Ozkar to turn around and correct Zsa Zsa, which then turns into a wrestle with those two, then Astro will start humping whoever is more submissive out of those two and then on it goes. It's almost a perpetual motion machine some days......  


I'm not after any advice, but would love to hear some more stories of interesting behaviours from your dog/s???


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

The most interesting story I can think of is from last winter. It was Mischa and 2 males, Kian and Baron out at a park.

We were tossing a Kong Flying Squirrel for them, when Mischa and Kian got into a serious tug match.
Neither would give in, and to everyone's surprise, my little girl won that battle. 

The cool part was that Kian seemed to treat her differently afterwards. He has always been a big brother of sorts, but I think she gained some respect from him that day. They seem to be even better buds after that. 

No other dog makes her as happy(crazy) as her big bro!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

It's amazing to me how Jane, our Great Dane has evoloved with Tanner since we brought him home. She took all the puppy biting and chomping and humping and everything else very well when he was just a real little guy.

Now that tanner is just over 8 months, she does not take ANY of his ****. The ankle biting, she bites right back, the humping, she will hump right back. It's like she knows he can take it now, and she doesn't hold back a bit.

She will also defend him to no end. If she spots Tanner and another dog who's playing too rough with him, she will bolt over and step in between to save him. These dogs are awesome, and I swear I could give up my TV and just watch them every night


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

If me and my husband are joking and wrestling around ourselves (I grew up with brothers and only have two girl cousins. I was raised around boys and boy things) Jack will start to hump Chris. If we are laying on the couch together Jack will stay to jump on chris and nip at him. I think its funny because Jack doesnt do any of that to me. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mischa! a kong flying squirrel is protected under Federal laws - PETA will be hearing from me!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

R said:


> Mischa! a kong flying squirrel is protected under Federal laws - PETA will be hearing from me!


I am at a loss for words, and cannot remember what it looked like...
It was one of these two for sure:
;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mischa said:


> No other dog makes her as happy(crazy) as her big bro!


Her big bro says thanks. 
Oh and btw, we need to buy them a new squirrel for the cottage ;D

Here are a few vids I took of Kian and Mischa last summer at the cottage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nt_PfQ4ro8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIkpvmwxg80&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Mischa is one of the only dogs that Kian will let beat the crap out of him. But somedays even he will give her the ole.... Don't piss me off growl. It's rare but it does happen.


----------

